# Splash of Color Sale $10,000 Doe sold



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

Anyone going this year.. I'll be there. It's in Murfreesboro Tn. Check out how much the Boer goats sold for. http://www.stovallsredcreekfarm.com/Pages/Goats/Does.asp?pid=4&f=BS&fbid=1&fsid=1


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I tell ya, I need to find somewhere like that to auction a couple kids at! My kids look just as good as that, I don't see why those are that expensive, maybe I'm missing something? :scratch:


----------



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

This will be my first year going... I think the goats sell so high, because people are attending just to buy. It's a really big 2 day event. Farms from all over are their and each have their own lot. And personally, I think the goats are awesome.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I don't know much first of all, but what would make a goat value out at $10,000? Is it genetics?


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Oooh, gorgeous goats. I never knew goats went for that much!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I won't be going but I'll be watching online and maybe biding if the price is right and the doe has what I'm looking for. I'm lucky one of the consigners (double j farm) lives close by and said they'd haul any that I bought back.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Looked through the splash of color catalog and there are definitely some really nice boers up for grabs!

I was wondering if there is some sort of health check before a goat is submitted/brought to the sale? Is there any way to know before buying for example if the goats have CL/CAE/etc? I'm hoping for those prices and how nice those goats are that they would be free of such maladies?


----------



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

ArborGoats said:


> Looked through the splash of color catalog and there are definitely some really nice boers up for grabs!
> 
> I was wondering if there is some sort of health check before a goat is submitted/brought to the sale? Is there any way to know before buying for example if the goats have CL/CAE/etc? I'm hoping for those prices and how nice those goats are that they would be free of such maladies?


 I would call and ask... The man running the sale is super nice. When I called, he didn't answer his phone, but called back the same day and answered all my question. He also said for me to come up and introduce myself, said he would remember my face the next year. Also invited me to eat with everyone from the sale after it was over. And all the food provided at the day of the sale is free. All the vendor will be parked in the middle. He said he wanted everyone looking for goats not lunch. Number should be on the website.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Chadwick said:


> I don't know much first of all, but what would make a goat value out at $10,000? Is it genetics?


It's a combination of color, confirmation, pedigree, and any "proof" that comes with (proven sire, kids, milk records, and show results).


----------



## Lucky S Ranch (Mar 10, 2014)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I tell ya, I need to find somewhere like that to auction a couple kids at! My kids look just as good as that, I don't see why those are that expensive, maybe I'm missing something? :scratch:


It really comes down to one word and it is one word only.

MARKETING

There is your $10,000 goat for you.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

The prices usually average between 400-1000. I don't actually remember there ever being a 10,000 doe sold. I know there were several buck that brought close to that through out the years but it was because they had already produced really nice kids


----------



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

chelsboers said:


> The prices usually average between 400-1000. I don't actually remember there ever being a 10,000 doe sold. I know there were several buck that brought close to that through out the years but it was because they had already produced really nice kids


I'm sure they aren't pulling prices out of the air. That's what they sold for. I admit, it's a really crazy price. But, boer goats sell high in Tennessee for some reason. A registered bred doe can easily go for 1,500 to 2000.


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Its all about what these goats can either do in the show ring or what they can put on the ground in terms of kids. Its about conformation an bloodlines. Boers with everything going for them sell high everywhere. I watched a buck sell for 10,000 on a online sell yesterday. Its almost an everyday thing in the Boer world. Watched a few does sell today for 2800 an more an you cant even register them.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

robin4 said:


> I'm sure they aren't pulling prices out of the air. That's what they sold for. I admit, it's a really crazy price. But, boer goats sell high in Tennessee for some reason. A registered bred doe can easily go for 1,500 to 2000.


I know she sold for 10,000 because I watched it online and I was floored but she didn't sell at The Splash of Color sale. Her and several others from their site sold at the Lazy ST dispersal sale in Texas. The location helped a lot but also Lazy ST was a big name as far as colored show goats go so there where lots of people there bidding. 
If you go to the Splash of Color sale you can't bid on any fullbred red does though. That's what I'm after 
If you want colored goats also check out the True Colors sale in a couple months. They will have some nice goats consigned there also.


----------

